# Canadian Bass Builders



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I am just curious as to how many bass builders/luthiers there are in Canada. I know of Godin, F-Bass, Fury, Dingwall and Mikeyguitars.com (the fretted/fretless guy). How many others are out there?


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

JAF makes some awful nice basses... Can't find a link right now, though. They're out of Nova Scotia I think.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I found them: http://www.jafbasses.com/

Looks like nice stuff...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is another one-started with basses and now offers guitars too-best of all reasonable prices for a handmade

http://www.kinal.com/


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Lado makes a pretty nice line of basses and guitars, as well as marketing some lower end imports.

I have been playing their Studio 604 model for several years, and love it.


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

there's a luthier in kelowna making nice basses - he's out of the kelowna guitar shop i believe. i played one of his basses some time ago and it was very nice....

although sheldon dingwall rules! :rockon2:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Vector bassses are made in Nova Scotia by Nicholas Bigney. He has a big following in the jazz world. Top notch products.


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Michel Fournelle (www.mf.qc.ca) is located in Montreal. I went to his shop once and he has great instruments...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've owned 2 Furlanetto's and an MF over the years. I'd like to own a JAF some day. There are some great Canadian luthiers out there.

Others are http://www.frankinsteinguitarworks.com/ ion Woodstock ON.,

http://www.furyguitar.com/ in Saskatoon.

There's also a luthier in Toronto whose name escapes me, but he builds very high end basses.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Great list guys! Keep it coming if you think of more. It is nice to see a good list of Canadian builders out there.


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

I'm sure google can tell you many more luthiers out there.

Also, try the SIMM 2007 web site. The show was in Montreal and many great luthiers were there....

http://www.simmm.ca/horaire_2007_en.aspx


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Renniw said:


> I'm sure google can tell you many more luthiers out there.
> 
> Also, try the SIMM 2007 web site. The show was in Montreal and many great luthiers were there....
> 
> http://www.simmm.ca/horaire_2007_en.aspx



Google probably could but the list here would be more useful to more than just myself. I didn't even know about the SIMM show and I doubt I would have gotten that link without someone (thanks!) here pointing it out.


----------



## petemac (Jul 6, 2007)

Hard to beat the quality of a Vadim. Check him out at 

http://www.welcome.to/vadimhandmadebasses


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Godfrey, via The 12th Fret. Sweet!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Lado makes some great stuff! I got one from 1984 and it is a beaut!


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Lado makes some great stuff! I got one from 1984 and it is a beaut!


I can remember lusting rather severely for one around 1980. I would always go down to Keen Kraft and check them out. Always wished I had gotten one, but when I moved to Manitoba in 1982 you couldn't find one to save your life. Such is life.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

petemac said:


> Hard to beat the quality of a Vadim. Check him out at
> 
> http://www.welcome.to/vadimhandmadebasses



Yeah, that's the name I was trying to recall.


----------



## Terri (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Here's a list of Canadian builders (mostly basses on this list) http://www.bass-aholic.com/basses2....archfor=&orderBy=By+Name&Category=By+Category

I'll print this thread to see if I can add any more.

Terri


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

http://members.shaw.ca/wilkatguitars/

Wilkat Guitar in Montreal.. Nice stuff.... and a great guy.....


----------



## Terri (Aug 3, 2010)

petemac said:


> Hard to beat the quality of a Vadim. Check him out at
> 
> http://www.welcome.to/vadimhandmadebasses


How did you find his location? The area code of him number is in Northwest Indiana.


----------



## Terri (Aug 3, 2010)

Okay so you guys are really good. I have a website with almost 900 brands of basses and you have three in this short post I don't have.

Thank you! :thanks5qx:

Terri
http://www.bass-aholic.com/index.shtml


----------

